# 5E One-Drop NPCs



## callinostros (Apr 13, 2016)

Want an NPC in a hurry? Just roll one of each type of die and get an instant NPC fully statted out with description, stats and a quirk.

Now up at Dungeon Master Guild is 5E One-Drop NPCs as Pay What You Want.

http://www.dmsguild.com/product/180066/5E-One-Drop-NPCs

"I like how simple and efficient these tables are"


----------

